

Show HN: PyTricks, unpopular built-in Python features - brennerm
https://github.com/brennerm/PyTricks

======
drglitch
A lot of these are Python 3.* specific - would be good to see a compatibility
grid vs Python 2.* which is still in use in great number of places

